# Question: Is Less Actually More?



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Practice inmho is the only way you can achieve perfection. Now saying that I think shooting a few arrows a day is fine/great for any hunting situation. Its defiantly better then not shooting at all like most bow hunters. It also allows you to see how your equipment is holding up without shooting your strings out and having to tune it all over again. 

I haven't shot any of my bow in almost 2 years. This economy has been hard on me and Ive been putting most of my archery money in my kids. Now that they are pretty much set up I could finally put a string on my bows and start shooting. In my first two days of practice with my bowhunter setup my average score was anywhere between 294-296 13-20x vegas round. This is plenty good enough to shoot a buck and it looks like my muscle memory isn't to bad. Kind of like riding a bike. If I want that perfect 300 score ill need to practice several days a week for about 6 more weeks. 

I guess what im saying is can guarantee you if I have a deer in range its still in serious trouble with or without a lot of practice in my situation.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Is less actually more? No it's the opposite.Practice makes perfect.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Practice deffinaty makes you a better shot ... over doing it can also had an adverse effect as well. Fatiguing your body is fine and your muscles with recovery and stronger than ever with every practice ... but as you tire out you may also be starting to form bad habbits from collapsing on your shot or your mental game lets down because now your putting all your focus on just holding the bow back as you start to tire out .... these bad habbits may stay with you into your next practice session ...making your shooting actually get worse. Key is put a good quality practice in .. When the shot goes off ... its hard to explain but like my wife told me ... you can feel it in your soul ... you know right away when it went off..."that was a good shot".... i guess key to me is practice quality ... make every shot feel like that "Soul shot".

A good rule of thumb for a bow hunter is to practice at double the distance of your longest shot ... example my longest shot i have is 32yrds ... and yes i practice at 60+ with my carbon matrix .. not because ill take a shot at a deer at that distance but it makes you more confident to put down a well place shot when the time comes at the 32yrds. I do shoot all my other distances up to 60 but i do alot just shooting at 60 and tighting my groups. 

For us target shooters .. is all about the "x" and cosistency ... on average i shoot a 300 round 4 days a week in my pole barn. Im not hitting 300's every time but i try to shoot alot indoors as the Indoor season approaches ... 

just my thoughts .. use them as you may.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Is less actually more? No it's the opposite.Practice makes perfect.


and perfect practice makes champions.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"Supertec" said:


> ... on average i shoot a 300 round 4 days a week in my pole barn.


i'd shoot in my pole barn too, but it gets tough when the temps start to go south.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

What the heck is a pole barn?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Is less actually more? No it's the opposite. Perfect Practice makes perfect.


Fixed it for you, lol
I usually shoot about 3 vegas rounds a day at least, but if it gets to the point where you get tired or feel like you are just flingin arrows, stop. It won't do you any good as you will lose focus on making that perfect shot each time. I would rather shoot 30 good strong arrows than 100 crappy shots.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

x-hunta said:


> Fixed it for you, lol
> I usually shoot about 3 vegas rounds a day at least, but if it gets to the point where you get tired or feel like you are just flingin arrows, stop. It won't do you any good as you will lose focus on making that perfect shot each time. I would rather shoot 30 good strong arrows than 100 crappy shots.


Exactly!! When working out (with weights) you can push yourself to and past the "wall" and do a little more each day and you will find yourself getting stronger and doing more reps everyday. This is kinda true with archery as well BUT....if you reach the WALL in archery, chances are you are already using improper form (bow arm shoulder coming up and collapsing during the shot). It may be 20-30 shots before you really start to feel the shoulder and the creeping that occurs during the shot and by that time, you have undone everything you were working on while your form was ok. Just watch your sight picture and feel for your shoulder position as you shoot and stop when the shoulder starts controlling you and not the other way around!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Where's Bruce? said:


> What the heck is a pole barn?


it could be a barn erected by people from Poland...but it ain't.

its a building that uses vertically placed and finished logs as the frame for a barn. some are simple, others are more finished like supertec's.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

carlosii said:


> it could be a barn erected by people from Poland...but it ain't.
> 
> its a building that uses vertically placed and finished logs as the frame for a barn. some are simple, others are more finished like supertec's.


Not alot of those in So. Calif.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

You are on the right track, HOWEVER, irregardless of how many arrows you shoot, shoot each one with a purpose...never just fling arrows...you should have a list of about 20 things you need to practice on, and spend each practice session working on a couple off the list for 20-30 arrows, and then shoot like it's a real round...I always recommend working up to the stamina to be able to shoot double of a tournament, otherwise, when shooting a 5-day field championship, you'll get tired and not be able to keep up as the days stack up. Keep it fun and stimulating so you enjoy it. Mix it up, by trying different things....but in the end, I believe fewer properly shot arrows are better practice than many junk shots...teach yourself to shoot only good shots....learn to let down....if it is hard to do, practice letting down your first 10 shots of the day whether they need it or not....but you do need to shoot enough arrows to always be improving...keep at it and you'll succeed no doubt. The only way to see progress is if you honestly keep track of your practice scores, and by all means take notes of what happened each day if that helps...but focus and talk about only the positive things, note the stuff you need to work on, but always focus on what you are doing correctly...positive thinking promotes positive outcomes...Cheers, Ryan


----------

